# Maybe We Aren't Doomed......



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It sure is nice to see some new faces while out shooting.
I am sure the trend will continue.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Do the rest of you see a trend...all these newbies coming on this forum and telling us about discovering Field archery. :tongue: It sure is an encouraging sign.
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe we aren't doomed after all.





jarlicker said:


> It sure is nice to see some new faces while out shooting.
> I am sure the trend will continue.


Let's hope so... it's good to see new archers coming out and giving it a try.. and likin it.. :amen: :cheers:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Now if it would only spread across the country. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Sure Hope So*

Maybe 3-D is starting to lose a little of it's appeal and all the folks will start
looking for a new game to interest them. One thing is sure, if they try it, they'll like it. Maybe pigs do fly after all. LOL.
Jbird


----------



## Mo.Girl (May 17, 2007)

Nah, 3-D will never lose its luster for this girl, field just gives me the opportunity to shoot even more. I do like the longer shots because they make you focus on your form more. A good field shooter should theroretically make a great 3-D shooter if they can judge yards accurately. 
I am glad they have the field shoot at Cherokee Bowhunters in Neosho but unfortunately this past Sunday was their last one this year. The problem is going to be finding a field shoot to go to as there are not many around here. Like I said, I am new to this venue and if any one knows of any more in the area, please post up and I'll see you there.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i hope it expands like crazy, i'm definately one of the newbies but i'm kicking myself for not trying this game much sooner than i did. i'm already recruiting everyone i know to get them out and try it. i would love to see field get to the level that 3d is around here. i have no problem finding a place to shoot 3d 5 or 6 days a week but the closest field course i have is an hour and a half away, at least until i finish the one out behind my house (i told you hornet i don't do anything just a little bit:wink


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Do the rest of you see a trend...all these newbies coming on this forum and telling us about discovering Field archery. :tongue: It sure is an encouraging sign.
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe we aren't doomed after all.


Just needed the right voice....ONE that everyONE can understand:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm,
First time I go to OBT's on a weekday for an outdoor shoot - largest turnout

First time I shoot a tourney at DCWC - largest turnout

First time I go to S+W for a regular shoot - largest turnout

First time I go to the Hill - largest Hinky shoot, and possibly largest turnout for Field/Hunter

Maybe the reason the turnouts have got larger is that folks heard I was coming and "knew" that had a chance of "not" turning the lowest score. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Could be Lee. Wanna show up at our Provincials next month and see if you are right? We could use the extra people.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

now you guys are hooked, lets hear the excuses you would give field shooters that invited you before you actually gave it an honest try. 

one that i always heard/hear is how easy marked distance stuff is to shoot. sometimes presented as real archers dont shoot known distance, etc etc etc.

give some of yours or some you've heard.

its ok, you can give the ones that discount or trivialize field shooting.....its not like we havent heard em before.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

My buddy Don proved Sunday that marked distances ARE EASY.

He scored a 19 om a 65 yard target with a 50 yard pin.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> now you guys are hooked, lets hear the excuses you would give field shooters that invited you before you actually gave it an honest try.
> 
> one that i always heard/hear is how easy marked distance stuff is to shoot. sometimes presented as real archers dont shoot known distance, etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Can't say I used any excuse the first time I was invited. The group had been shooting indoors and on that particular week I got a call saying we would be shooting Field outdoors at DCWC. And at the end of the phone call, it was casually mentioned that I'd need marks from 20 feet to 80 yards. Needless to say I went home that evening with less arrows than I started with. :tongue:
But I've been back there or somewhere else "every" week since.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> now you guys are hooked, lets hear the excuses you would give field shooters that invited you before you actually gave it an honest try.
> 
> one that i always heard/hear is how easy marked distance stuff is to shoot. sometimes presented as real archers dont shoot known distance, etc etc etc.
> 
> ...




i never gave any excuse i just never had anyone invite me or take time to explain it to me. i have had intrest for the last couple years but up until this year i had no idea where to even find a field shoot let alone how exactly the game was played. if someone had invited me much sooner i would have been hooked long ago.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> i never gave any excuse i just never had anyone invite me or take time to explain it to me. i have had intrest for the last couple years but up until this year i had no idea where to even find a field shoot let alone how exactly the game was played. if someone had invited me much sooner i would have been hooked long ago.



Same here. I heard about the Hillbilly shoot, saw who planned to be there, and decided to show up to see what the big fuss was all about.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am new to archery, not just field. I started shooting 3D last year and kept reading stuff about field. Saw a post on here and I think someONE was calling out anybody that could read at the time so I showed up. I really did enjoy myself and plan on getting back to the field shooting as soon as I can finish my 3D schedule. I want to be good at all aspects of archery, not just 3D or field. As long as I am drawing my bow, I am going to have fun.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> . . .I am new to archery, not just field. I started shooting 3D last year and kept reading stuff about field. . .I want to be good at all aspects of archery, not just 3D or field. As long as I am drawing my bow, I am going to have fun. . .


I feel the exact same way. I started out as a brand new archer shooting 3D, but was absolutely horrible at it. I gravitated to field as a form of 'training'. But I found that Field better captured my interest than 3D. I still have interest in all forms of Archery, but I think my 'base' will be Field for a LONG time.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been putting on field shoots (with mixed success and low turnouts) for several years now. I'm a barebow recurve shooter but except for one other barebow guy the only people showing up are compound shooters. I invite anyone because I want to see field stay alive and grow.

The two most common excuses I get from 3D and hunting compounders are, (1) it requires too many arrows (shots) so they get tired, and (2) 70 and 80 yards is too far to shoot.

Since I hold 41# on my fingers (no release or let-off) and don't have a sight or peep (barebow means just that) I don't have much sympathy for those excuses.

Dave


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

never have shot a field round.

nothing around me without having to commit to serious travel and possible lodging.

availablity in some regions id guess?

camoham


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

camoham said:


> never have shot a field round.
> 
> nothing around me without having to commit to serious travel and possible lodging.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where the Starnes family is in Indiana, but if you are close to them, you should be close to some field shooting. Really all you need is a place to shoot 80 yards and set the stakes back from there...its not really the exact same, but at leastyou can get the distances dialed.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Over 80 archers at our state field shoot last weekend:thumbs_up


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the combination of field and 3D helps you become a good all around shooter. 

Field because of the practice at extreme distances (20 feet to 80 yards) with the walkups and the fan shoots just forces you to know your distances and maintain your form. I shoot barebow and putting 4 arrows into a 50 cm target at 50 yards is tough!

In 3D, estimating distance relative to the size of your target is the challenge. I missed by underestimating the range to a billy goat target because I figured the goat was the same size as a deer target. Big mistake.

The NFAA rules have a game that's 7 marked field targets plus 7 unmarked 3D targets.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

stevegabriel said:


> The NFAA rules have a game that's 7 marked field targets plus 7 unmarked 3D targets.




you saw that too? i saw it when i was goin thru the rules on my palm. i have looked thru the same copy of the rules i have at home and couldnt find it. thought i was imagining things.

where the nfaa has you shoot each half in it's entirety, i think breaking it up so its not predictable would be more entertaining and challenging.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> I feel the exact same way. I started out as a brand new archer shooting 3D, but was absolutely horrible at it. I gravitated to field as a form of 'training'. But I found that Field better captured my interest than 3D. I still have interest in all forms of Archery, but I think my 'base' will be Field for a LONG time.


I have to admit I have been fairly lucky when it comes to 3D and have accomplished some of the goals I have set out which has afforded me the ability to set more goals and push myself even farther than I expected this early in the game. However I do not wish to just be a "Chewie". Yes I enjoy having to estimate yardage and I enjoy having to figure out whether I can step on the gas and go for the 12 or just play safe and shoot a 10. I enjoy the management aspect of shooting a 3D course. However I also enjoyed trying to stick a big ole Fatboy into the x at 70 yards when I shot the Hunter half a few months ago. I do believe that shooting more Field will make me a better 3D shooter and help me achieve some more of my goals.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

stevegabriel said:


> I think the combination of field and 3D helps you become a good all around shooter.
> 
> Field because of the practice at extreme distances (20 feet to 80 yards) with the walkups and the fan shoots just forces you to know your distances and maintain your form. I shoot barebow and putting 4 arrows into a 50 cm target at 50 yards is tough!
> 
> ...



That alone is why so many people can't judge yardage well....and that alone is why I usually don't pay attention to what target it is until after I get the yardage:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

stevegabriel said:


> I think the combination of field and 3D helps you become a good all around shooter.
> 
> Field because of the practice at extreme distances (20 feet to 80 yards) with the walkups and the fan shoots just forces you to know your distances and maintain your form. I shoot barebow and putting 4 arrows into a 50 cm target at 50 yards is tough!
> 
> ...





Brown Hornet said:


> That alone is why so many people can't judge yardage well....and that alone is why I usually don't pay attention to what target it is until after I get the yardage:wink:


To me the target itself is just a formality. Something has to be there to shoot. I try and use several ways to just the distance from the stake to the target and there are times when knowing the targets helps, but whether it is a Fallow Deer or a Javelina doesn't really bother me.


----------



## robicon (Apr 18, 2008)

No excuses, I just enjoy being outdoors and having a good time.

I've heard a few when I've invited folks to shoot the course. "Not enough time" and "why would I shoot that far? I don't shoot deer any further than 30yds".

Fortunately, I've got a couple on the hook for next weekend.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*A Few Thoughts....*

No doubt it's great to see some new faces on the ranges. I haven't seen it for a *LONG* time.

I've often felt Field archery suffered from a lack of promotion....advertising....etc...etc. IMHO 3-D has done much better in this area. I'm not pointing fingers, just an opinion and observation.

I do appreciate that Archery Talk has provided this forum. I think it is a step in the right direction. Hopefully with some promotion and exposure here it will gain some badly needed attention. And maybe...just maybe...some individuals and archery companies can take it to the next level.

I know Hornet was instrumental in getting this forum started. Kudos to you buddy...ya did good. :clap:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> No doubt it's great to see some new faces on the ranges. I haven't seen it for a *LONG* time.
> 
> I've often felt Field archery suffered from a lack of promotion....advertising....etc...etc. IMHO 3-D has done much better in this area. I'm not pointing fingers, just an opinion and observation.
> 
> ...


Thats for sure. I had never even heard of a feild shoot untill I moved to Maryland. I wish I had tried it a lot sooner because I've enjoyed each one that I have shot (other than the score:tongue


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Do the rest of you see a trend...all these newbies coming on this forum and telling us about discovering Field archery. :tongue: It sure is an encouraging sign.
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe we aren't doomed after all.


Not only the newbies mdbowhunter.......there might be a few veteran relics that have been in hiding for the past 3 or 4 years that are thinkin about making a comeback.....See ya on the range :wink:


----------

